# WoT Flak verwenden



## Nvidiafreak98 (6. Januar 2012)

Halloooo

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das World of Tanks heruntergeladen und agefangen zu spielen
Nun hkann ich aber nur die normale Waffe nutzen. Der Panzer hat ein Flak/Gewehr.
ICh habe dies auch schon erforscht aber wie kann ich das Flak/Gewehr nutzen

Bitte um schnelle Antwort


----------



## DarkMo (6. Januar 2012)

über der garage (die stellplätze) und unter der 3D-garagenansicht vom panzer siehste lauter so viereckige symbole. klick sie hart aber hertzlich. btw ha wir nen ssammelthread hier - sogar als wichtig gepint


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2012)

Alternativ hilft ein zweiter Klick im Forschungsmenü. Nachdem man was erforscht hat, wird da auch kaufen&montieren angeboten.


----------



## Vip3rGER (23. Januar 2012)

Ich denke mal eher, das er die MG's meint. Diese kann man nicht nutzen, wozu auch, da keine Infantrie auf dem Schlachtfeld zu finden ist.


----------



## Papzt (23. Januar 2012)

Nein Pz II und die anderen Lütschen nutzen 2cm FlaKs. Die MGs kann man nicht ersforschen


----------

